# Rear seat



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Will a rear seat from a 1966-67 Olds Cutlass fit a 1967 gto?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'66-67 GM A body 2 door hardtop and 2 door Coupe (post) use the same rear seat.
Convert rear seats are narrower, 4 door A body rear seats are different.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

I found out it won't fit because in has armrests making the seats smaller. The search goes on:crying:


----------

